# American GSD Breeders



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I am starting my search for a new GSD companion. My first GSD was from a BYB and I definitely don't want to make the same mistake again. He was an excellent dog, but suffered from an autoimmune disorder. I made the painful decision to euthanize him at the far too young age of 10 months. I would like a dog with a similar temperament. I have been researching in depth the differences between working, German show, and American show lines. I think an American bred dog would best match my lifestyle.

I am looking for a dog primarily for a companion. We do have horses and when the dog is old enough, I would like him to accompany me on short trail rides. We are also avid outdoorsmen and enjoy hiking, camping, fishing, etc in our time off when we aren't out with the horses. We do have one child who will be 2-3 years old when we get our next puppy.

I am deploying overseas here shortly with the National Guard and I will have plenty of spare time within the next year to further my research and contact breeders I may be interested in. The earliest I would be looking at getting a puppy would be fall 2012. Location is of very little importance as we're from the Dakotas and I know there aren't many, if any, local reputable breeders.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So your looking for a pet quality GSD with medium energy? Where are you located? We have a LOT of experienced GSD owners on here who can point you in the right direction!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

We live in northern South Dakota which is why I mentioned distance is not a problem. I know I will probably have a long drive or flight no matter which breeder I go with and that is just fine.

As for energy level or drive, we are looking for a middle-of-the-road type. A dog with high drive I think would be too much for us, but at the same time we don't want the couch potato type as we are fairly active people.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I sent you a PM, sir (ma'am? lol)


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I suppose my username and military status make it hard to tell. I am a female.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you are interested in American Bred dogs, join the Germans Shepherd Dog Club of America, and look for a breed club in your area. You may be surprised to find that there are reputable breeders in driving distance. 

Find a Breed Club, and start going to meetings. You will meet show people and the best show breeders in breed clubs. They put on shows, they also put on performance events, you will hear about herding fun days, dog related legislation, rescues, SAR, you might even hear about schutzhund (not often though). The thing is, it will get you around the people who breed GSDs for show, and they can help you find the dog that will match you best. They can put you in touch with good trainers too, once you get your puppy. 

Good luck.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for the tip on joining the German Shepherd Dog Club of America. I will definitely look into that. I'm not sure now would be the time to join a club since I will be gone for a year, but it may be a valuable resource regardless!

ETA: It looks like the nearest regional club is over 7 hours away. I think I need to move closer to civilization instead of the middle-of-nowhere Dakotas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If it is that far away, maybe you can attend quarterly, or bi-annually. But that would really mean getting a room and spending the night. I probably would not. Our meetings are once a month, and I drive 45 minutes to a friends' house and then she drives about an hour and a quarter to the meeting. It is nice to have the time in the car to visit as dogs are the center point of both of our lives. 

And once you catch _that_ bug, you will find it hard to find people willing to listen to much of anything about your dogs. Internet message boards are the reason I still have a family I think, LOL!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

It would still be neat to check out a club sometime, even if I couldn't attend religiously. The nearest one to me is in Minnesota and I do have friends out that way. I could make a trip out of it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You could check out regular all breed clubs as well  The Dakotas, admittedly, aren't known for tons of dog training, lol


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Bill Burgraaf is in South Dakota. He is the chair of the GSDCA National Specialty committee. His email is [email protected].


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would highly recommend PMing Gunner's Mom and asking her about her breeder. Her dog Gunner is gorgeous, smart, and a wonderful companion. Her breeder has gone above and beyond with support for her and her other puppy buyers. 

Good luck in your search (and thank you for serving our country!).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sddeadeye said:


> I am starting my search for a new GSD companion. My first GSD was from a BYB and I definitely don't want to make the same mistake again. He was an excellent dog, but suffered from an autoimmune disorder. I made the painful decision to euthanize him at the far too young age of 10 months. I would like a dog with a similar temperament. I have been researching in depth the differences between working, German show, and American show lines. I think an American bred dog would best match my lifestyle.
> 
> I am looking for a dog primarily for a companion. We do have horses and when the dog is old enough, I would like him to accompany me on short trail rides. We are also avid outdoorsmen and enjoy hiking, camping, fishing, etc in our time off when we aren't out with the horses. We do have one child who will be 2-3 years old when we get our next puppy.
> 
> ...



With your description of your needs, I think that you are restricting yourself unnecessarily......you want a structurally sound dog who can keep up with you outdoors???? IMO - being a horseman for more years than I am going to admit to - the angulation of the ASL does not lend itself to the functional soundness you are going to need....the Euro lines do not have exaggerated angulation of stifle/pastern/ forearm that the ASL breeders desire...almost every one I know with Euro lines has a house dog that they train....I know a 2x World competitor who lives in the house, is ordered around - and obeys - regularly by a toddler and lives with 2 yorkies as well...yes, kennel time when owners are at work when there is a multi dog household...but don't let the "high drive" label fool you into thinking a European dog won't make a good companion dog. I believe there are a couple of training groups up that way - not recognized clubs per se - and a well known SAR trainer, Jonni Joyce is in ND as well....

Lee


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

There are definitely Amline dogs that are structurally sound... which is why suggested Linda's breeder.  Gunner is an awesome dog that definitely fits what the OP's goals are.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Possibly there are - in my experience, when I see a ASL running around and falling down when it turns, I think it will be alot harder to come by one that is sound enough to trail ride, be healthy and mentally sound - like looking for a needle in a haystack....I used to take my dogs riding and know they could keep up for hours....Looking for a companion who can fit into this scenerio would be much easier by going with a Euro working dog.

JMHO

Lee


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> There are definitely Amline dogs that are structurally sound... which is why suggested Linda's breeder.  Gunner is an awesome dog that definitely fits what the OP's goals are. Her dog Gunner is gorgeous, smart, and a wonderful companion. Her breeder has gone above and beyond with support for her and her other puppy buyers.


Aw, thanks Nicki. But you need to add "goofball" and "dork" to that description.  Gunner is then the total package.

I'd be glad to pass the info on via pm. 

Not all ASL's are crippled or running around and falling down!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> With your description of your needs, I think that you are restricting yourself unnecessarily......you want a structurally sound dog who can keep up with you outdoors???? IMO - being a horseman for more years than I am going to admit to - the angulation of the ASL does not lend itself to the functional soundness you are going to need....the Euro lines do not have exaggerated angulation of stifle/pastern/ forearm that the ASL breeders desire...almost every one I know with Euro lines has a house dog that they train....I know a 2x World competitor who lives in the house, is ordered around - and obeys - regularly by a toddler and lives with 2 yorkies as well...yes, kennel time when owners are at work when there is a multi dog household...but don't let the "high drive" label fool you into thinking a European dog won't make a good companion dog. I believe there are a couple of training groups up that way - not recognized clubs per se - and a well known SAR trainer, Jonni Joyce is in ND as well....
> 
> Lee


so us amline owners finally get someone who posts that they want a healthy sound ASL , and you have to spoil it for all of us? 

op , I live in Minnesota , own AM line gsd's , show them and take them to the barn with me daily. My dog is very healthy , can trot along with me for hours while I ride. There are a few good am line breeders in the Minneapolis area.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfstraum-I appreciate the advice. I have been a little concerned about the structure of American GSD's and was hoping to find a sound dog that would fit my needs. I have considered working lines, but my experience with them is rather limited which may be why I've been a bit hesitant to pursue them further. I will definitely do a bit more research into them as well. The good thing with having so long to wait to get a puppy is having plenty of time to do my research in the meantime!

Andaka-thank you for the contact!

GSDGunner-I will PM you about your dog's breeder. I appreciate any leads I can get.

horsegirl-I found a Minneapolis GSD club online that had a list of several local breeders to that area. I just haven't had time to browse through them much yet.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> With your description of your needs, I think that you are restricting yourself unnecessarily......you want a structurally sound dog who can keep up with you outdoors???? IMO - being a horseman for more years than I am going to admit to - the angulation of the ASL does not lend itself to the functional soundness you are going to need....the Euro lines do not have exaggerated angulation of stifle/pastern/ forearm that the ASL breeders desire...almost every one I know with Euro lines has a house dog that they train....I know a 2x World competitor who lives in the house, is ordered around - and obeys - regularly by a toddler and lives with 2 yorkies as well...yes, kennel time when owners are at work when there is a multi dog household...but don't let the "high drive" label fool you into thinking a European dog won't make a good companion dog. I believe there are a couple of training groups up that way - not recognized clubs per se - and a well known SAR trainer, Jonni Joyce is in ND as well....
> Lee


Just a thought - in case that you are not aware of it - and to avoid misleading the OP (and other readers as well) - not all US SL dogs are over angulated! And many of them (majority actually) would make fine pets!

As would, of course, many of the German and other European line dogs.

The best and unbiased advice was heard here already - find a good breeder and talk to them and tell them what you are looking for and let them pick a suitable puppy. And I would strongly recommend that the OP talks to a variety of different line breeders so they can get a good feel for the different lines.

From what I could see a few years ago, there was a LOT more difference between individual dogs than just stating that one dog was US SL or WL from Germany. At one time I had a male from great imported working dogs and a bitch from a very well known US SL kennel together. They were very different in looks obviously but they had a strangly similar temperament and both were great pets. BTW both did VERY well in ScH (and the female was a winner in the show ring!).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Good post!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You should also know not all Euro woking lines are high drive at all. Many are the perfect companion mine is sleeping next to me right now. She's all drive outside, but is quite settled inside unless she knows it's time "to go" for a walk and then she's a bit of a psycho but she's still young. I would look at all the lines, and then decide on a great breeder. Since your not into competition you have a few more choices out there so take your time and enjoy the search before that ball of hair is flying through your home at mach speeds nipping you to death,lol


----------

